# Problème safari 4 et ouverture de PDF



## benoit244 (10 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Aujourd'hui, je viens de télécharger avec grand plaisir la version 4.0 de safari.
Mon problème réside dans le fait que je ne peux pas lire des documents PDF puisque safari affiche le message de la teneur suivante : *AdobePDFviewer ne trouve pas de version d'adobe acrobat ou adobe reader compatible avec l'affichage*

*Avez-vous des pistes ?*
Merci d'avance,

B.

Oui poster dans Internet et réseau&#8230; Et zou&#8230;


----------



## alaincha (10 Juin 2009)

Une suggestion: télécharge et installe la dernière version de Adobe reader.


----------



## benoit244 (10 Juin 2009)

merci alaincha, j'ai déjà tenté... sans succès


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Juin 2009)

Et AdobeReader se trouve bien en évidence dans le dossier Applications (et pas rangé dans un sous-dossier) ?


----------



## nesta (23 Juillet 2009)

Salut à tous,

J'ai eu le même problème, et j'ai trouvé la solution sur un forum en anglais : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=659159

En gros, il faut aller dans les options de Acrobat 9 :
preferences -> internet -> et activer l'option "Afficher dans le navigateur web".

On relance Safari, et le problème est réglé. (pour moi en tout cas cela a marché).

Il y a une autre alternative, Macintosh HD -> Library -> Internet Plug-Ins, et supprimer AdobePDFviewer.plugin, la encore relancer Safari.

Mais avec cette seconde option, vous n'afficher plus les pdf avec Acrobat mais avec Safari en lui-même, donc pas les même options....


Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## TiteLine (3 Août 2009)

Désolée si il fallait ouvrir un autre fil ,d'ailleurs ma question relève davantage "d'applications" que d'internet mais c'est bien d'Acrobat Reader dont il est question.

Depuis que j'ai l'iMac (janvier 2009), les PDF ont toujours été ouverts par aperçu.  Si je fais un clic droit sur un fichier PDF et "ouvrir avec" je n'ai jamais vu l'ombre d'Acrobat Reader(ni dans le dossier Applications, ni dans la bibliothèque. j'en ai donc conclu (peut être stupidement)  que contrairement au plugin Flash, il n'était pas installé par défaut et qu'il fallait le télécharger sur le site d'Adobe. Ne voulant pas me prendre la tête avec avec les MAJ régulières d'Acrobat Reader j'ai estimé plus sur de continuer à utiliser aperçu. 

Donc je réitère ma question stupide, les macs sont-ils équipés d'Acrobat Reader lorsqu'ils sortent de l'usine?


----------



## pickwick (3 Août 2009)

Non parce que justement chez Apple une application gère très bien les PDF, c'est APERCU. 
Adobe Reader n'est pas utile sur mac et n'est donc pas proposé en sortie d'usine.
Rien ne t'empêche de télécharger le logiciel d'Adobe si cela te fait plaisir.

A noter l'excellent cataloguer de PDF sur mac qu'est YEP : http://yepthat.com/yep/index.html


----------



## TiteLine (3 Août 2009)

Merci 

En ce qui concerne les PDF, ils s'ouvrent directement dans Safari et je n'ai pas l'intention d'installer Adobe Reader.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Août 2009)

Un petit bémol quand même sur la capacité d'Aperçu à parfaitement gérer tous les PDF. Pour un usage quotidien, il est vrai qu'il rempli sa tâche avec satisfaction, surtout depuis sa version 4, mais certaines particularités des PDF (formulaires, contenu multi-media, polices particulières) font qu'on peut avoir à utiliser Adobe Reader.

De plus, le moteur de lecture d'Aperçu et celui d'Adobe Reader sont différents. Ils n'est pas inutile d'avoir ainsi deux outils distincts sur un même document qui poserait problème (à savoir que les différents logiciels de PDF proposés pour Mac OS X utilisent tous le PDFkit d''Apple à l'instar d'Aperçu).

Personnellement, j'ai du installer Adobe Reader en 10.5.5 suit à un méchant bug introduit dans Aperçu. Depuis, je le conserve et le maintient à jour. Il n'est pas mon lecteur PDF par défaut et je conserve le module Apple pour les PDF en ligne.


----------

